
Tesla fires back at NTSB over the investigation into fatal Autopilot crash - cpncrunch
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-removed-from-fatal-model-x-investigation-ntsb-claims-2018-4
======
nugi
Wow. So worried about their own self image they attack the NTSB as if they
were worried about theirs? What a PR travesty. Then they go on to say their
self-proclaimed safest cars in the universe should be above suspicion or
investigation. If I ever wanted a Tesla, that ship has now sailed. I cannot
support this level of thoughtlessness. This is not the way to make the world a
better place. Step up and take responsibility, or at least stop issuing half-
truths to the media as facts.

Even with all the custumer antagonizing anti-repair bs, I did not expect this
from them.

